# What is a chromaline?



## cbh02b (Nov 12, 2010)

Saw this product on ACW...what is it?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2010)

Please check out this thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/114764/mac-pro-chromaline-discussion


----------

